
Why 0! = 1 - DaniAkash
https://twitter.com/dani_akash_/status/1223296729753145351
======
ColinWright
There are more reasons, and it goes a lot deeper, than just following this one
pattern. The entire binomial theorem relies on 0! being 1, unless you start
putting in huge numbers of exceptions and special cases.

Here's a better answer:
[https://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/57128.html](https://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/57128.html)

If you prefer video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfk_L4Nx2ZI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfk_L4Nx2ZI)

------
schoen
The title should be "Why 0! = 1!".

~~~
DaniAkash
had a typo. My intended title was 0! = 1

